# Cheap screen degreaser



## justsprayed (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi all...i have a few cans of dollar store spray degreaser and need to degrease a few screens....will it be ok to use?

Thanks


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Sure. Cheapest thing is Simple Green diluted about 1:10 with water.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

I just use a few drops of generic dish washing liquid in my spray bottle....


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Viper Graphics said:


> I just use a few drops of generic dish washing liquid in my spray bottle....


Most dishwashing liquid contains lanolin. For those reading this make sure if doing so doesn't contain lanolin or your moisturizing your screens!!!

I've used and tried most the alternatives, a lot of good emulsion removers have a built in degreaser. I use degreasers with a wetting agent. This makes stencils strong especially when doing halftones. I use a power washer to wash out my image after exposing and if your screens can't hold up to a power washer with a 30 degree tip or wider then something is wrong in your stencil making process


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Good point Sean, looked at the ingredient label on my soap and couldn't find lanolin but the rest of the dictionary was present...think I'll take another look at this process. Could explain some of my halftone issues as well.

Thanks!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I just went to look up what I am using and seems supplier quit carrying. A gallon for $30-$35 has lasted a few years and still just over 1/2 left. Only takes 1-2 sprays. Ulano Magic screen prep has a wetting agent and i tested a small sample. Imagemate is the brand of the degreaser I am using its not the degreaser 260 but it was the one listed with a wetting agent. I liked the Saati directprep2 until after repeated use the dye started staining some areas. 

If you have never abraided your screens this helps with halftones and only needs done once. You can use any hand cleaner with pumice like fast orange.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

sben763 said:


> I just went to look up what I am using and seems supplier quit carrying. A gallon for $30-$35 has lasted a few years and still just over 1/2 left. Only takes 1-2 sprays. Ulano Magic screen prep has a wetting agent and i tested a small sample. Imagemate is the brand of the degreaser I am using its not the degreaser 260 but it was the one listed with a wetting agent. I liked the Saati directprep2 until after repeated use the dye started staining some areas.
> 
> If you have never abraided your screens this helps with halftones and only needs done once. You can use any hand cleaner with pumice like fast orange.


Thanks Sean, really helpful information! Appreciate the detailed info and I will definately look into it today.


----------



## jimmym38834 (May 27, 2008)

I am CHEAP let me tell you I will make every dollar stretch from refilling the ink in a numbering machine but some things you can not save on. The first thing is QUALITY that is what builds your reputation you are charging for the supplies already but want to save so you make more profit but if you loose in quality then what are you saving..... A screen must be cleaned properly or it will cost you more time and quality, use a cheaper degreaser and then when you burn your screen it is full of pin holes because you did not do it correct then you get it to the press and the hole is just bad so the printer spend 30 min screwing with it and blowing out 5 ink spots well my friend you have just paid for your correct supplies for the week...

Save where you can but make sure the job is done correct.


----------

